# Sunday Special - 'Mock-tails' & Cocktails



## luckytrim (Dec 15, 2019)

Sunday Special - 'Mock-tails' & Cocktails

Mock-tails...
1. This drink is made with ginger-ale and a splash of  Grenadine (or a cherry 
flavored) syrup. What is it?
2. This drink uses Sprite or 7-Up and a splash of Grenadine  (or a cherry 
flavored) syrup. What is it?
(Hint; Initials K.K.)
3. The alcoholic version of this drink contains tomato juice,  vodka, 
horseradish and Worcestershire sauce, garnished with a stalk  of celery. What 
is the name of the NON alcoholic version?
4. On the television show 'Laverne and Shirley', what  concoction were the 
girls always drinking?
  a. - Milk and Coke
  b. - Milk and Tang
  c. - Milk and Ginger-ale
  d. - Milk and Pepsi
5. This old time drink was named after a popular cowboy, made  with cola and 
a splash of Grenadine. What is it?
  a. - Red Ryder
  b. - Roy Rogers
  c. - Gene Autry
  d. - Lone Ranger
6. This drink, named after a video game guy, is made with  ginger ale, a 
splash of lemon juice and a dash each of Bitters and  Grenadine. What drink 
is it?
7. This drink is made by mixing tomato juice with the juice of  clams, is 
sold pre-mixed, by Mott's...What is it?
8. A 'Creamsicle' drink is made with ice cream and  what?
9. You can't find this drink at the soda shoppes anymore since  the soda 
shoppes no longer exist. Back in its day, however, it was a  VERY popular 
drink, using chocolate syrup, milk and soda water.  You can  still find it in 
New York City, tho'...What is it?
10. What do you get by mixing espresso coffee with hot,  steamed, frothy 
milk?
Cocktails...
11. A "Sombrero" is made with coffee liqueur and half-and-half  cream. By 
what other name is this drink known?
12. Name one of the three most common main ingredients of a  Martini.
13. What ingredient changes a "Black Russian" to a "White  Russian"?
14. What is the main difference between a "Tom Collins" and a  "John 
Collins"?
  a. - A "John Collins" has rum instead of gin.
  b. - A "John Collins" has bourbon instead of  gin.
  c. - A "John Collins" has brandy instead of  gin.
  d. - A "John Collins" is served straight up.
15. What is the red liquid that gives some cocktails their red  color?
16. The ever-popular mixed drink "Sex on the Beach" is  served...
  a. - as a shot
  b. - either of these
  c. - in a rocks glass
  d. - neither of these
17. Away from cocktails for a second. Smirnoff brand vodka is  the largest 
selling vodka in the world. From which country is it distilled  and 
distributed?
18. Which three ingredients make a "Road Kill"?
  a. - Brandy, cognac, Sambuca
  b. - Vodka, tequila, amaretto
  c. - Irish whisky, bourbon, rum
  d. - Vermouth, gin, tonic
19. An easy question: What is the only alcoholic ingredient in  a 
"Screwdriver"?
20. Which of these mixed drinks is the odd one out? (Note:  Root Beer in this 
list is the mixed drink, not the soda.)
  a. - Mistic Shandy
  b. - Root Beer
  c. - Manhattan
  d. - Boilermaker
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Shirley Temple
2. Kiddie Kocktail
3. Virgin Mary
4. -    d
5. -    b
6. Pac Man
7. Clamato
8. orange juice
9. Egg Cream
10. Cappuccino
11. Muddy River
12. Vodka, (Accepted; Gin or Vermouth)
13. Cream
14. -    b
15. Grenadine
16 -    b
17. -    United States
18. -    c
19. Vodka
20. -    c  ("Manhattan" is the only drink on the list that is  not made with 
beer)


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2019)

> 3. The alcoholic version of this drink contains tomato juice, vodka,
> horseradish and Worcestershire sauce, garnished with a stalk of celery. What
> is the name of the NON alcoholic version?


I have also heard it called a "Bloody shame".


----------

